# Who is the better tower Fabricator in N Florida



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

I am looking to have my tower put back on to the boat and need a Marine welder who can handle the job and get it done right the first time .

Any Suggestions guys ?

Destin 

Panama City 

Pensacola 

Thanks Guy's


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Get with Breeze Fabrications he is a forum member.


----------



## plankton (Sep 26, 2009)

Ask for Justin @ osprey , they will even do work on-site if your not able to bring to shop. He is very meticulous with his work and it shows.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Tim at Breeze Fabricators. He's been doing it forever, does great work, and is a forum member!


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

> *Linkovich (11/19/2009)*Tim at Breeze Fabricators. He's been doing it forever, does great work, and is a forum member!


*+1 , I don't know any others but Tim And Tad are great and did an excellent job on my T-Top at a great price and timely fashion.:bowdown*


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

> *Linkovich (11/19/2009)*Tim at Breeze Fabricators. He's been doing it forever, does great work, and is a forum member!


+1 = did excellent work on my tower and many others I have witness...Tim also fabricated my alum 18 semi v hull 10 yrs ago and it's still going strong...

Jimmy


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

The best work and service in Pensacola? Blue Coral by far. Maybe not the cheapest, but you know how the saying goes.


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

Breeze fabricators. Built mine good work.


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

ditto breeze fabricators. Seen awesome work come out of that crew!


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Tim and his boys at Breeze Fab did a t-top and crows nest for me on the last boat ('08). Some of the best welds I have ever seen. Definitely recommend them.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

Tim does the best work around here IMO.ide seen alot of towers bt you can always tell tims work.breeze fabricators would be my first and last choice


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Talk to Dave at Canvas Specialties in Fort Walton. He has done about 30 jobs for customers of mine and all have been 100% satisfied.



Kim


----------



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

Hands down Tim at Breeze Fabricators, he put the tower on my boat and it is awesome:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

Not only does Tim do a hell of a job in metal work with regards to towers, he does a great job of building out a restaurant bar with the tower material. Anyway ditto to Tim


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the kudo's. This will mean alot to the boys at the shop. Tim:usaflag


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

> *gator7_5 (11/19/2009)*The best work and service in Pensacola? Blue Coral by far. Maybe not the cheapest, but you know how the saying goes.


Definately Blue Coral :letsdrink Their Number is 453-0330


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks Guys , I have contacted all the people who have been suggested to me and i am feeling them all out to see who can best handle this job and the time frame it needs to be done in .

Thanks again to ll that helped with suggestions.

The finished work can be see as soon as i go fishing when its done !


----------



## Kill Shot (Jun 17, 2009)

Call Jeff Herndon at Big Pipe in Gulf Breeze. He builds all the towers for Cape Horn and does a great job. Has done several things for and he knows what it means when you say you have to fish "tomorrow".

Cell 850 380 1958


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

> *gator7_5 (11/19/2009)*The best work and service in Pensacola? Blue Coral by far. Maybe not the cheapest, but you know how the saying goes.


they did a great job on my boat, and by far the most expirenced in town!!!


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Rowland and I started Blue Coral. They have no more experience than my company. They do similar quality and Rowland is a great person and his company does great work. Our insurance, licenseing ect. is pretty much the same. Jeff Herndon worked for me and Rowland off and on thru the years which was about the same time I built for Cape. Jeff also does first class work. Breeze Fabricators is an employee owned company with a fulltime staff of 6 including on staff rigging and mechanic (Tad Sedig factory trained Yamaha). Combined experience would exceed any other company in the panhandle. We have built several towers for Yatchs and commercial boats in the 70 ft. class. We were the factory suppliers for Sailfish Boats, Sundance Boats, Osprey Boats, Cape Horn Boats. We worked with the US Airforce to prototype the drop and drag systems on thier Premium water saftey boats as well as work for the Coast Guard, US Navy and like I said before the Airforce( Eglin has some high speed recovery Regulators that we also did some proto type work). We will meet you any day of the week and when goals are set for delivery they are always met. Sorry for the rant. Tim:usaflag


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Tim has been in the alum fab business for a long time. Great quality work, and his prices are very competitive. I've never talked to anyone , whether the job was big or small, that was not 100% satisfied.


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 24, 2009)

*Tower Work*

I just have to weigh in on this one as I recently tried to get Breeze Fabricators to do some work. The boat was 200 yards from their business. Despite two trips to Breeze Fabricators, I could not get a return call or even an estimate to mount outriggers. I had driven to their business twice and left my name and number in writing with whomever was there. Blue Coral is by far the only way to go. They return calls, get the job done beautifully and well within my lifetime. Despite telling me that "no job is too small". Breeze couldn't even look at my boat, and it was within walking distance. Blue Coral is the real professional.


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

*+1 for Tim. Fantastic work.*



Linkovich said:


> Tim at Breeze Fabricators. He's been doing it forever, does great work, and is a forum member!


----------



## silvershore (Jan 18, 2010)

B&D Welding all the way!!! Bruce & Doug do Awesome work!!!!

Capt. Kyle Price
Priceless Fishing Charters 
850-341-0627


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Im sure he got his top done, its been almost a year.


----------

